# IBS-D beginning to ruin my life.



## Tom Cox (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post and id like to say reading what you guys/gals have said in some of these forums has helped me alot mentally just getting to know there are other people with the EXACT same issue as myself. I have know joined to ask my own question and kind of update this post as i try some of the things out.

Anyway ill start - I am literally going to vent very personal things i never tell anyone as i just need to get it out.

My names Tom and I'm 19 and i have had IBS for about... 6-7 years, It started first at school and found it triggered in places i couldn't easily escape, ie assemblies, Classrooms and other places. Since leaving school and going into the working world i found it died down for a year or so but over the last 2 years its come back and especially the last 8 weeks have been hell and have made me seek help.

I can defiantly confirm stress is a massive factor. id say about 90%, the issue is, im stressed about myself becoming stressed and triggering my IBS-D which throws me into a catch 22 scenario. Recently I have progressed well Job wise putting myself into a position with a bit more responsibility which is obviously add stress but i find this has only increased my IBS slightly, the main cause i find is "places".

I fear going out to some area's in case of triggering a "flare up" (The term i got off here!) I have just come back from a week in Spain with my girlfriend, that caused a massive flare up resulting in a total of 12 hours on the toilet in 5 days. We went into a city 30 miles away from the hotel via bus and that just turned into a nightmare, i lasted about 2-3 hours in the city before i could no longer make more pitstops and had to ask to go back to the hotel. Although shes very understanding of the issue and is concerned, i feel i have ruined the holiday, if she says it or not. I did manage to Imodium up for a few days and took her out to some restaurants and shopping which was nice but i feel this memory may not help me alot on the next holiday as ill be anxious of the same issue.

I haven't really tried alot of treatments yet apart from doctors pills, so by that I mean ive started the Fodmap-IBS-D today and am going to swear by it.

I have just started taking Colpermin IBS relieft which is peppermint oil based, looking at research Peppermint seems to be a good ibs soother for some people and completely useless for others... Im just started to feel very depressed about IBS and the dead ends i keep hitting with remedies...it seems doctors are less able to assist with this and actual IBS patients are more helpful (not a dig at doctors just i thinking for a illness with no answer the patients seem to know more)

anyways thats my sad rant :/ Id quiet like to just talk to people about IBS and how youve helped manage anxiety issues, please feel free to message me or chat on the forum post. Thanks for your time!


----------



## toyotaman (Aug 9, 2014)

Tom, do not feel bad. I have been dealing with this IBS-D since I was 18-19. I am now 47. Mine is terrible at times and it's hard to go anywhere. I turn down going places with friends because of the thought of needing to find a bathroom. If me and my family go on a trip, "I will drive" because when it hits me I will need to stop very quickly. I just got in the mail yesterday a few IBS books and the powder "Acacia Senegal Tummy Fiber". I hope this will help. From the reviews it looks like it should help. I will have to watch what I eat also. I haven't had a chance to read the books yet but I hope I get some good info from them.


----------



## Tom Cox (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi Toyota man,

Yeah i try not to feel bad but as youve said youve had it almost 26-7 years and still havnt found the perfect answer :/ it just find research into the illness just isn't being looked into at the speeds all us IBS'er would like, doctors just prescribe things that dont work and tell me things i already know like to lower my stress and try certain foods!

Just feel like im going in circles

:/ thanks for getting back and let me know how to books gets on


----------



## amf22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi tom 
Could I just ask how you dealt with your flare ups at school? I'm returning to school and this problem is making me just want to give up on school altogether this year.


----------



## pandash (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey Tom!

I'm also 19 and I feel like we share a lot of similarities. My IBS also majorly flares up in these 'places', when either I know I can't leave easily (like on a plane etc) or I can't see a toilet quickly when I enter a room. The holiday thing is similar as well. I was recently in London for two weeks meeting my boyfriends family and the stress was too much and I ended up constipating myself because I took so much Imodium.

If the diet works I really hope you let me know, I feel like i've tried everything and that's my last option but I'm a student and can't really afford to have a very picky diet.


----------



## gbuall2014 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello Tom,

I just want you to know first of all that I feel your pain and would like to encourage you to never give up on looking for that magic bullet. I have been suffering from IBS for over 20 years now but I've been able to control the symptoms and live a normal life.

To make a long story short, I had my gallbladder removed in 1995 and had hiatal hernia surgery a couple years later. As a result of these two surgeries I was left with an acute case of IBS which I still suffer with today. That being said, I have developed my own system for controlling the symptoms of IBS that have worked reasonably well for me over the years.

Here is my simple remedy:

Every morning after breakfast I mix a heaping tea spoon of Metamucil along with one scoop of Cholestyramine power into a glass of water then mix it well and drink. It's really not so bad mixed together and the good news is that it not only helps control my diarrhea but it also helps control my cholesterol level as well. You will however need to get a prescription from your Doctor for the Cholestymine powder.

This remedy may not help you but it is worth a try in my opinion.

Have a great life!


----------



## Mcglynn (Jul 31, 2014)

"id say about 90%, the issue is, im stressed about myself becoming stressed and triggering my IBS-D which throws me into a catch 22 scenario."

You have no idea how much I'm able to relate to that. I'm 22 and only diagnosed a month but have had IBSD for around 8months us diagnosed prior to that. I find myself taking "precautionary" Imodium if I'm going anywhere important as I know I've been getting worried about having a bout of diarrhoea while there and my stressing about it making it more likely to happen which in turn stresses me more. Hence why I had an almost daily reliance on loperimide for a while. Thankfully since cutting caffeine and carbonated drinks out my diet it's improved. Have you altered your diet at all when your stressed too? That may contribute as well and keeping a steady diet free from triggering foods could help even a little when you have flare ups? I know what it's like to just want to lock yourself inside and not venture into the world when it's bad. I HATE going to work as I had a flare up there and obviously it's not a situation where you can run off to the loo 6 times an hour. So now I get stressed going to work that I'll have another horrible, embarrassing flare up and thus making myself stressed so I'm more likely yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

I am 58, and I can tell you that IBS/D has totally ruined my life...good luck!


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Gentlemen; the best advice I was ever given was to 'stop fighting it'. There is no cure for IBS, and it mentally destroys you. BUT there is one thing that has helped me more than anything.....accepting and taking as much Imodium as I think I need. Sometimes several a day. This has allowed me to focus and remain productive. My Mayo-trained GI has patients who have taken 20 a day for 20 years with no ill effect. Plus, who cares if it does shorten your life if it increases the quality of your life...especially mentally.


----------



## RMD349 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Tom, I just joined the forum today and can so relate to what you're saying. Knowing you're in a stressful situation causes you to stress even more because you know a flare up could happen. I am 65 and was diagnosed years ago with IBS but it has gotten so much worse. A couple of weeks ago there was another colonoscopy and endoscopy and resulted in me being put on a new medicine called Colestipol. I was so excited and hopeful because my boss was at the point of interviewing someone for my job because I was missing so much work because of it. The second night of taking Colestipol I had horrible stomach cramps, vomitting, chills and D. I literally sat on the toliet with a trash can in my lap and a cold cloth on my neck. I hoped the problem was just a bug, but the cramps continued until a week later I had to stop because I was literally doubled over with pain and I'm really a pretty tough cookie. Additionally, I felt like I had a brick in my bowels.

I stopped taking the medication over the weekend hoping I could see if the cramps went away....they did over a two day period. The doctor suggested I try half a dose. Last night was a repeat performance. The D has become so bad that I've had several accidents before I could even get out of the bed and am now wearing adult diapers. Long story short, I came on here trying to discover if taking Immodium every day was harmful. My thinking is I'm going to take it daily as a preventative in the morning along with Metamucil (which my doctor said gives the bowels fiber to work with). If symptoms fare up during the day I'll take more Immodium. My doctor said there was no problem in taking 4 or 5 a day. I've never had constipation with it. I am grateful for all the remarks and am hopeful this may be the answer for me that will allow me to go on road trips with my Sweetie, keep my job, and be able to participate in life again.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

RMD349 said:


> Hi Tom, I just joined the forum today and can so relate to what you're saying. Knowing you're in a stressful situation causes you to stress even more because you know a flare up could happen. I am 65 and was diagnosed years ago with IBS but it has gotten so much worse. A couple of weeks ago there was another colonoscopy and endoscopy and resulted in me being put on a new medicine called Colestipol. I was so excited and hopeful because my boss was at the point of interviewing someone for my job because I was missing so much work because of it. The second night of taking Colestipol I had horrible stomach cramps, vomitting, chills and D. I literally sat on the toliet with a trash can in my lap and a cold cloth on my neck. I hoped the problem was just a bug, but the cramps continued until a week later I had to stop because I was literally doubled over with pain and I'm really a pretty tough cookie. Additionally, I felt like I had a brick in my bowels.
> 
> I stopped taking the medication over the weekend hoping I could see if the cramps went away....they did over a two day period. The doctor suggested I try half a dose. Last night was a repeat performance. The D has become so bad that I've had several accidents before I could even get out of the bed and am now wearing adult diapers. Long story short, I came on here trying to discover if taking Immodium every day was harmful. My thinking is I'm going to take it daily as a preventative in the morning along with Metamucil (which my doctor said gives the bowels fiber to work with). If symptoms fare up during the day I'll take more Immodium. My doctor said there was no problem in taking 4 or 5 a day. I've never had constipation with it. I am grateful for all the remarks and am hopeful this may be the answer for me that will allow me to go on road trips with my Sweetie, keep my job, and be able to participate in life again.


Daily Imodium is VERY safe. Do not take it at the same time as Metamucil or any psyllium because is will reduce the effect of the Imodium. Maybe Imodium before bed and Meta in the AM? Maybe 1/2 Imodium before bed, Meta in the am and then another 1/2 Imodium at lunch? I have taken as many as 6 Imodium in one day with no issues. Some people take 20 a day. The only problem is that some people build a tolerance to it. I counter this by taking an alternative anti-D twice a week in order to take a break from Imodium.

Goof luck to you and hang in there....also, make sure to protect yourself with doctor's notes. Many large companies have a Duty To Accommodate and cannot fire you for illness. Check local laws for more info.


----------



## gbuall2014 (Aug 15, 2014)

Colt said:


> Daily Imodium is VERY safe. Do not take it at the same time as Metamucil or any psyllium because is will reduce the effect of the Imodium. Maybe Imodium before bed and Meta in the AM? Maybe 1/2 Imodium before bed, Meta in the am and then another 1/2 Imodium at lunch? I have taken as many as 6 Imodium in one day with no issues. Some people take 20 a day. The only problem is that some people build a tolerance to it. I counter this by taking an alternative anti-D twice a week in order to take a break from Imodium.
> 
> Goof luck to you and hang in there....also, make sure to protect yourself with doctor's notes. Many large companies have a Duty To Accommodate and cannot fire you for illness. Check local laws for more info.


Colt, I am also 65 and I've been taking cholestyrmine powder mixed with Metamucil for over 20 years with great success and I've never had any complications (see my previous reply). Not sure of all the differences between colestipol and cholestrmine power but you may want to at least try the cholestrmine power before you give up and go to Imodium. Your cramps could be caused by your stool starting to harden thereby putting pressure on the walls of your intestine and may go away in time as your intestines begin to normalize. I'm no doctor mind you, just using some common sense based on my own experiences.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## juanrosado30 (Aug 19, 2014)

Ive had diarrhea problems for the last 8 years. I was just diagnosed with IBS 2 days ago after a bunch of test. Im to the point where I don't want to leave the house. I work as merchant marine and travel the world and so is my wife. It hurt me so bad that I have been all around the world with my wife and couldn't explore all the different countries because I always was looking for a bathroom. My anxiety has been so bad lately that it really makes my IBS flare up. I have been taking meds that the doc gave me but dent seem to be working to good. Does anyone have any suggestion to deal with the anxiety and the IBS?


----------

